# Community > RIP >  Redrover gone

## csmiffy

RIP redrover aka Evan Rait
Passed away on the 20th, send off tomorrow
Straight shooting mate

----------


## Gibo

RIP

----------


## dogmatix

Very sad.
2021 has not started well.

----------


## Finnwolf

RIP.

Too many forum members shuffling off. :Oh Noes:

----------


## Tentman

Condolences to his family and mates.

----------


## csmiffy

@Spanners can his colour be changed please?

----------


## T.FOYE

Very sorry to hear. I didn't talk with RR but i went back an had a look at some of his pics he posted up. Seemed like a nice fella

----------


## 300CALMAN

Sad indeed

He took some amazing photos

https://www.kapiticameraclub.co.nz/i...file&ID=105838

----------


## csmiffy

> Sad indeed
> 
> He took some amazing photos
> 
> https://www.kapiticameraclub.co.nz/i...file&ID=105838


Geez not wrong

----------


## viper

Rip mate, a talent behind the camera lense for sure, great photo's.

----------

